# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Εχω αναγκη πολυ την στιρηξη σας σημερα

## redwood

:( Καλησπερα σε ολους οσους ειστε εδω. Πριν ενα μηνα περιπου εβγαλα στη γλωσσα μου απο κατω μια φουσκα, κατευθειαν ειπΑ εχω καρκινο στο στομα. Πηγα σε εναν παθολογο μου ειπε δεν ειναι κατι ομως παρ ολα αυτα δεν εφυγε. Ετσι σημερα πηγα σε ειδικο και το εδειξα και μου ειπε οτι ειναι απλο θηλωμα αλλα πρεπει να το βγαλω. Ομως αφου ο ανθρωπος μου ειπε οτι δεν του μοιαζει με κατι κακο.. εγω ειμαι ηδη ετοιμοθανατη. Γιατι δεν πιστευω οτι μου λενε αλλα φερνω στον νου μου το χειρότερο? Και φυσικα αφου ξερω οτι δεν πρεπει να δω στο ιντερνετ γιατι ειδΑ? ΑΝ και εκτος απο μια περιπτωση ελεγαν οτι οτι ειναι καλοηθης κυστες. Γιατι θεε μου φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ? Γιατι μεχρι να βγουν τ αποτελεσματα της βιοψιας θα χασω 20 χρονια απ τη ζωη μου... Σας παρακαλω πειτε μου κατι να μου δωσετε κουραγιο

----------


## madiwasp

Ακριβως το ιδιο επαθα πριν 2 χρονια με μια γραμμουλα στο πλάι της γλωσσας..και καπως ετσι ξεκινησε η αρρωστοφοβια που μεχρι σημερα με ταλαιπωρει...χαλαρωσε κοριτσι μου..σε τετοιες ηλικιες δεν βγαινει ξαφνικα μια μερα καρκινος στο στομα..κι εγω μπηκα στο νετ..διαβασα για καρκινους..σε 8 γιατρους πηγα κι εφωσα πανω απο 1000 ευρω..και τη λυση μου την εδωσε μια οδοντιατρος σε δημοσιο νοσοκομειο..μου εκανε βιοψια και ηταν απλα μια φλεγμονη η οποια αφησε σημαδι που το εχω μεχρι και σημερα..κ εμενα ενω μου λεγανε οτι δεν ειναι κατι κακο, δεν πιστευα κανενα. ΜΗΝ ξανα ψαξεις στο ιντερνετ! Θα καταστρεψεις τη ζωη σου!! Γνωμη μου πηγαινε σε εναν στοματολογο αν μενεις Αθηνα να σε διαβεβαιωσει οτι δεν ειναι κατι και παρατα το εκει!!!

----------


## redwood

Θα παω αυριο να το αφαιρεσω σε δερματολογο. Σ ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ που μου απαντησες. Και γω λεω οτι στην ηληκια μου οτι ειναι σπανιο αλλα ξερεις ποτε? 34 ειμαι... και πολυ πολυ χαλια...

----------


## θεανω

Θα πας και θα δεις πως ολα ειναι μια χαρα! Μην αγχωνεσαι αν καο το ξερω πως ειναι δυσκολο οντας αρρωστοφοβικη...
Περυσι ειχα τρομαξει και εγω πολυ με τη γλωσσα μου παντως και τοτε ημουν μια χαρα, εννοω δεν φοβομουν κτλπ... Αλλα καθομουν στο δωματιο μου και κοιτουσα στον καθρεφτη το φρονιμητη μου (αν εχει βγει παρισσοτερο) και ειδα ενα μαυρο πραμα σαν ελια πανω στο βλενογονο... Το εδειξα στον μπαμπα μου ( ο οποιος ειναι γιατρος) και με εστειλε αμεσως σε ενα φιλο του οδοντιατρο για μια πρωτη εκτιμηση...Μεσα στο αμαξι εκλαιγα και χτυπιομουν καθως ειχα κανει ηδη διαγνωση για καρκινο του στοματος (τα σημαδια της αρρωστοφοβιας ηταν ολοφανερα αλλα ενταξει η αληθεια ειναι πως με ειχε πανικοβαλει και ο μπαμπας μου).Τεσπα μπηκα στο ιατρειο τρεμοντας και με το ζορι καθησα να το δει ο ανθρωπος... τελικα ηταν απλα μια πληγη! Και με τον φωτισμο του ιατρειου φαινοταν κατακοκκινη, ενω στο σπιτι μου φαινοτα μαυρη... Τεσπα δεν ειναι ιδια περιπτωση απλα θελω να σου πω πως ο πανικος μας επηρεαζει και μας τρελαινει...μην ξαναμπεις στο ιντερνετ ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο αλλα καντο και θα δεις που πραγματικα δεν προκειται να εχεις κατι... Ο οδοντιατρος μου ειχε πρι πως ο καρκινος στοματος ειναι σπανιος σε μικρες ηλικιες και σε γυναικες...

----------


## Fleur

ειμαι νοσοφοβική και εγώ απλά γραφω για να σε καθησυχασω. τα θηλωματα ειναι πολυ συχνα φαντασου κατι σαν μυρμηγκιες που βγαζουμε καμμια φορα στο δερμα μας. ειναι παντα καλοηθη και φυσικα εχουν τελειως διαφορετικη εξελιξη απο ενα καρκινο. ξερω και κατανοω τον φοβο σου, που ειχα και εγω πριν κατι μηνες για κατι σπυρακια που ειχα βγαλει στον ουρανισκο και εφυγαν σε μια εβδομαδα. πριν πας στον δερματολογο πηγαινε και σε ενα στοματολογο γιατι ισως να μην χρειαστει καν να βγει.

----------


## redwood

Η θέση που είναι, είναι επικίνδυνη ώστε να το τραυμάτιζω συνέχεια γι αυτό και πρέπει να βγει! Δεν με φοβίζει το βγαλσιμο όσο η αναμονή για τ Αποτελέσματα..:-( σας τυχαίνει Και εσάς να φοβάστε τόσο πολύ σε σημείο να παθαινω κρίση πανικού ! Ειδικά τον υπέρηχο είναι το χειρότερο μου

----------


## madiwasp

Μη φοβασαι καθολου..ναι εμενα προσωπικα μου εχει τυχει..μεχρι να βγουν τα αποτελεσματα της βιοψιας ετρεμα καθε μερα...θα πας και θα μας στειλεις ενα μηνυμα οτι ολα ειναι καλα!!!

----------


## redwood

Φυσικά θα σας στείλω και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου γράψατε!!

----------


## Fleur

> Η θέση που είναι, είναι επικίνδυνη ώστε να το τραυμάτιζω συνέχεια γι αυτό και πρέπει να βγει! Δεν με φοβίζει το βγαλσιμο όσο η αναμονή για τ Αποτελέσματα..:-( σας τυχαίνει Και εσάς να φοβάστε τόσο πολύ σε σημείο να παθαινω κρίση πανικού ! Ειδικά τον υπέρηχο είναι το χειρότερο μου


ναι αλλα σκεψου οτι ο υπερηχος σε ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο βλεπει ή οχι αν κατι ειναι κακοηθεια...οποτε ηρεμησε. αν οντως ειναι σε σημειο που ενοχλει και τραυματιζεται να καλο θα ειναι να το βγαλεις αλλα θα επαιρνα και μια δευτερη γνωμη

----------


## madiwasp

> ναι αλλα σκεψου οτι ο υπερηχος σε ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο βλεπει ή οχι αν κατι ειναι κακοηθεια...οποτε ηρεμησε. αν οντως ειναι σε σημειο που ενοχλει και τραυματιζεται να καλο θα ειναι να το βγαλεις αλλα θα επαιρνα και μια δευτερη γνωμη


Συμφωνώ με τη Φλερ...δε θα ήταν κακό να πάρεις και μια γνώμη από έναν στοματολόγο..είναι πιο εξειδικευμένοι στη βλεννογόνο του στόματος..στο λέω εκ πείρας διότι κι εγώ ο πρώτος γιατρος που ειχα παει ηταν δερματολογος...μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι κατι κακο...αλλα δεν μπορουσε να εξηγήσει τι είναι..μου εδινε συνεχεια αντισυπτικα για το στομα περιμενοντας οτι θα φυγει και αυτο δεν εφευγε..και εγω αγχωνομουν..η στοματολογος μου ειπε απευθειας οτι ηταν φλεγμονούλα που εκανε μικρη υπερκερατωση στη γλωσσα και δε θα εφευγε ποτε αλλα δεν χρειαζεται ουτε να το πειραξω ουτε να ανησυχω..εγω ομως εκανα και τη βιοψια για σιγουρια..γιατι δεν πίστευα ουτε τους γιατρούς!

----------


## Fleur

είναι καλό να πηγαίνουμε σε ανθρωπους που έχουν ειδικότητα γιαυτο σου συστηνω να παρεις και αποψη στοματολογου. ο δερματολογος σου είπε μια αποψη αλλα αν ηταν επαγγελματιας θα σου ελεγε να το δει και στοματολογος. ειχε η πεθερα μου μια τετοια φλεγμονη ή οποια ήταν και σκουροχρωμη και εφυγε μετα απο ενα μήνα. θα σου ελεγα χωρίς πανικο και χωρίς να κοβεις κομματια για βιοψιες παραμονο αν θεωρηθει απαραίτητο (στο λεω εγω που εχω κανει απιστευτες βλακειες και υπηρξαν γιατροι που με συνεφεραν του στυλ: τι θα γινει θα κανεις παντου βιοψιες;;;). επισης απο στοματολογο στο λεω οτι καθε βλαβη την αφήνουν τουλαχιστον 3-4 εβδομαδες να δουν πως εξελισσεται εκτος αν δουν κατι πολύ επικινδυνο ή αν οπως λες ενοχλει πολυ. περιμενουμε νεα

----------


## Macgyver

Βρε αυτες οι φοβιες , μαστιγα εχουν καταντησει .

----------


## Fleur

ο δοκτωρ γκουγκλ φταιει περισσοτερο μακ

----------


## redwood

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, πήγα σήμερα στον δερματολόγο. Μου είπε ότι είναι μυρμήγκια και δεν βρίσκει τον λόγο ώστε να γίνει βιοψία. Μου το έκανε κρυοπηξια. Δεν ησύχασα τελείως θα ησυχάσω όταν εξαφανιστεί. Αλλά είμαι πολύ καλύτερα! Άσχετα αλλά ξαναπηγα και στον ψυχίατρο σήμερα για να ξανα ξεκινήσω αγωγή... Μου είπε για τα ζολοφτ και αυτός. Τι να κάνω τα φοβάμαι.. Αι σιχτίρ πια υπάρχει κάτι που δεν φοβάμαι;

----------


## Panos35

πάντως αν όντως υποφέρεις από τόσο μεγάλο φόβο για τις ασθένειες θα πρέπει να το κοιτάξεις αυτό και με έναν ειδικό.

----------


## Fleur

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, πήγα σήμερα στον δερματολόγο. Μου είπε ότι είναι μυρμήγκια και δεν βρίσκει τον λόγο ώστε να γίνει βιοψία. Μου το έκανε κρυοπηξια. Δεν ησύχασα τελείως θα ησυχάσω όταν εξαφανιστεί. Αλλά είμαι πολύ καλύτερα! Άσχετα αλλά ξαναπηγα και στον ψυχίατρο σήμερα για να ξανα ξεκινήσω αγωγή... Μου είπε για τα ζολοφτ και αυτός. Τι να κάνω τα φοβάμαι.. Αι σιχτίρ πια υπάρχει κάτι που δεν φοβάμαι;


εμ δεν στο είπα; και τιποτα να μην εκανες ίσως και με καποιο επιθεμα να εφευγε αλλα ηταν ισως σε δυσκολο σημειο. τι φοβασαι τωρα ακριβως; να παρεις αγωγή; αφου εχεις πρόβλημα που σε εμποδιζει στην καθημερινοτητα. δες το σαν ενα πονοκεφαλο που δεν σε αφηνει να λειτουργησεις. θελει χρονο και το φαρμακο αλλα και ψυχοθεραπεια για να μην ξανακυλησεις αλλα για να μην παρεις και πολυ καιρο τα φαρμακα και φυσικα πολλη δουλεια με τον εαυτο σου. διαβασε και τα δικα μου ποστ να δεις τι εχω παθει κατα καιρους αν θελεις και θα καταλαβεις.
εγω ειχα παρει λαντοζ που ειναι αρκετα ελαφρυ, τωρα παιρνω εφεξορ. το ζολοφτ δεν το ξερω δεν το εχω παρει. πηγαινε και σε αλλο ψυχιατρο οχι στου δημοσιου βρες εναν εμπιστοσυνης να σε παρακολουθει. αυτα απο μενα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, πήγα σήμερα στον δερματολόγο. Μου είπε ότι είναι μυρμήγκια και δεν βρίσκει τον λόγο ώστε να γίνει βιοψία. Μου το έκανε κρυοπηξια. Δεν ησύχασα τελείως θα ησυχάσω όταν εξαφανιστεί. αι;



Οι μυρμηκιες πονανε τρομερα , αμα δεν ποναει , δεν ειναι μυρμηκια . Μια πουχα βγαλει στην πατουσα , την καυτηριασα με κεφαλι καρφιτσας , εκανε και τςςςςςςςς , την κατακαψα και σε 3 μερες μαραθηκε .

----------

